# Contador de 0 a 100



## monchito (Feb 28, 2007)

Si no es una gran molestia me gustaria que alguien me enviara una imagen de los circuitos integrados que necesito poara armar el contador y como hacerlo.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 28, 2007)

el integrado 74ls190 ó 74ls192  cons estos se puede hacer el contador, hay que agregarle un conversor de binario a BCD y como dicen mis compañeros esa parte te queda de tarea.

Saludos


----------



## Darzeck (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey que tal.

Llevo haciendo pruevas con este circuito, pero llegue a varios bloblemas.
Utilizo el 74193 con 7448 para displays de catodo común.

Los primeros contadores si llegan a 99, pero el tercer display no finciona, el arreglo no hace que se reinicie, (los 2 primeros si) la coneccion del tercer display está erronea.

Quisiera saber como conectarlos, para que con un puch button pudiera activar el modo descendente o ascendente. He intentado hacerlo de diferentes maneras pero sufro de rebotes en el conteo.

Me recomendaron el 74192 que es similar al 193 pero no se qué diferencia pudiera tener, me comentaron que tiene menos rebotes si no es que un indice bajo, ¿a qué se debe? y que diferencia existe.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola Darseck

La principal diferencia entre el 74192 y 74193 es que aquel cuenta del 0 al 9 y éste del 0 al F.
El 74192 es contador de décadas.
El 74193 es contador HEXagecimal.

Lo de los rebotes que mencionas se pueden corregir con compuertas que sean del tipo Schmitt como por ejemplo: 74LS14, 74LS132, 4584, 40106,  4093 por mencionar algunos. 

Si estás utilizando, para tu contador, el 74193 quiere decir que la cuenta es binaria; a menos que tengas una circuiteria para que cuando pasen de 9 se restablezcan a 0.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Darzeck (Mar 7, 2011)

MrCarlos.
Que tal.

Efectivamente he hecho el arreglo para que de 9 reestablezca la cuenta a 0.

Me he topado con un problema, por que requiero que con un push independiente pueda hacer que la cuenta sea ascendente y/o descendente, he probado, pero no lo he podido lograr. (el problema de los rebotes)

La cuenta llega a 99 y se reestablece a 00, ¿cómo hacer que muestre el 100 y se reestablezca desde ese punto? Sigo probando.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola.

Usa otro 74192 para las centenas.
O un FF para indicar la centena y cuando llegue el 101 se reinicia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola Darzeck

Para hacer un contador que cuente hasta 100 se requieren 3 74193: Unidades, decenas centenas.
Cuando cuenta ascendentemente los pulsos se aplican a la entrada llamada CPU(5) del contador de unidades.
Nota que no puedes utilizar las salidas TCU(12) ni TCD(13) pues como los restableces cuando llegan al número “A”, 1010, esas señales nunca se generan.

No sé como tengas la circuiteria para hacer que un contador binario cuente en décadas, me gustaría ver tu circuito.

Los 3 circuitos para restablecer los contadores cuando estos llegan al número “A” seguramente los tienes iguales y si el contador está contando ascendentemente es un tipo de circuito pero si está contando descendentemente es otro el circuito para este mismo fin.

El problema del rebote podría ser solucionado agregando una resistencia y un condensador como se muestra en la figura adjunta.

Los Display’s del circuito adjunto son del tipo HEXagecimal, no requieren del 7448, esto es para reducir el tamaño de la imagen para poderla ver más grande y reducir el tiempo de elaboración del diagrama. 

Este circuito que adjunto está configurado para contar ascendentemente. Los pulsos de conteo se están aplicando por las entradas CPU(5) de los 74193. 

Para que cuente descendentemente hay que hacer otra circuiteria similar a la conformada con las Compuertas AND,  OR y NOT.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Darzeck (Mar 8, 2011)

Que ta MrCarlos.

Probaré el circuito que adjuntaste. Entiendo que es un circuito distinto, como ponerlos juntos sin que haya problemas con el otro circuito. Lo intentare elaborar.

Mi circuito ascendente es facil, lo adjunto, puedes ver que agrego el push o el clock para comprobarlo. El de las centenas cuenta hasta 3 por que dejo seleccionados el 1(bin) y 2(bin).

He estado analizando la cuenta regresiva, me tope que cuando llega a 0 no baja a 9, de ahi el circuito adicional para la cuenta descendente, lo entiendo.

El FF para el de centenas podria ser opcion.

(Simulación anexa)


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola Darzeck

No se ve nada adjunto.
para lograrlo hay que presionar el boton "Ir a Avanzado" 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## janamichi64 (Jun 22, 2011)

Una pregunta, yo quiero hacer un contador de 0 a 99 , pero que el conteo lo controle con un potenciómetro. con la ayuda de un ADC0804 puedo controlar las combinaciones binarias( de 0000 0000 a 1111 1111), mi pregunta es, si conecto los 8 bit de salida del ADC a 2 74192 (contador de decenas) en cascada, hará la función de contador de decenas sin utilizar la entrada de reloj del integrado?, y si no, saben algun integrado que pueda ayudarme  a lograr mi propósito?

Gracias


----------



## Darzeck (Jun 22, 2011)

Tengo la baga idea de que para hacer la conversion con el analogico-digital necesitas un decodificador, intenta colocar no se una 74LS147 que es de decimal a binario o algo por el estylo, algo asi me estoi ideando en mi mente en estos 5 min...

Yo realice una conversion con amplificadores operacionales que iban de 10 en 10 con un potenciómetro y se mostraban en un display a 7 seg.

Si tienes un circuito que estes realizando, muestralo para poder ayudarte un poco más.

Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola junamichi64

El ADC0804 da una salida en Binario natural en 8 BIT’s.
Con ellos puede llegar hasta el número 255.

Ahora tu pregunta: _si conecto los 8 bit de salida del ADC a 2 74192 (contador de decenas) en cascada, hará la función de contador de decenas sin utilizar la entrada de reloj del integrado?, y si no, saben algún integrado que pueda ayudarme a lograr mi propósito?_

Para empezar no se sabe a qué terminales(PIN’s) de los 74192 conectarías los 8 BIT’s del ADC.
Y claro no haría la función de contar pues para que cuente el 74192 se le deben aplicar pulsos a su PIN’s Clock(4 ó 4) para que cuente hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

Puedes utilizar, para convertir esos 8 BIT’s del ADC éste circuito integrado: DM74185. Pero si buscas por aquí encontrarás que a nadie le ha funcionado o por lo menos no dijeron como lo hicieron funcionar.

Puedes, también, utilizar una memoria donde las direcciones serían las salidas del ADC y las salidas de la memoria el código BCD en 3 Dígitos correspondiente a aquella dirección binaria natural.

Tambien puedes desarrollar un decodificador de binario a BCD de 3 Cifras.

Busca por acá algo que te sirva:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post502432_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## janamichi64 (Jun 23, 2011)

Vale, muchas gracias por la atención. 

Mi idea era conectar los 8 bits, 4 bits a las entradas paralelas de (D0 a D3) de un 70192, y el carry conectarlo a otro 192, Y los 4 bits restantes del ADC a las entradas (D0 a D4) del segundo 192. Mi esperanza era que al aumentar la cuenta binaria con el potenciómetro simulara la acción de contar ascendente y que en los displays la cuenta se viera en decimal (0 a 99). Lamentablemente intente esto con un integrado similar contador de decada (4029B), pero no funciono. Lo que busco hacer es un decodificador de binario a Decimal y poderlo desplegar por 7 segmentos 
(De la siguiente forma:
0000 - 0000
0001 - 0001
        .
        .
1001  - 1001
1010 -  0001 0000  (aqui con 2 displays que empieze la cuenta de 10, 11, 12..etc)     


no se si exista un integrado que haga tal función. o algun arreglo. Me aconsejaron utilizar un PIC pero la verdad en ese terreno si estoy bien principiante =/. Pero bueno, les agradezco sus consejos, aquí seguimos trabajando.

saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pero que es lo que quieres hacer? convertir un valor analogico a su equivalente digital en BCD? o solo un decodificador binaro a BCD?

Para el primer caso puedes realizar un convertidor AD de rampa







Para el segundo te recomiendo este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola janamichi64

Perdón por haber cambiado el nombre de tu Alias(j*a*namichi64 por j*u*namichi64).

Como te mencioné en mi mensaje #12:
_Puedes utilizar, para convertir esos 8 BIT’s del ADC éste circuito integrado: DM74185. Pero si buscas por aquí encontrarás que a nadie le ha funcionado o por lo menos no dijeron como lo hicieron funcionar._
Aparentemente este IC es obsoleto así que hay que olvidarlo.

Visitaste el enlace que te indique en mi mensaje #12 o el que te recomienda Chico3001 en su mensaje #14??
Es el mismo pero la pregunta es visitaste ese enlace?.
Allá puedes encontrar lo que estas requiriendo.

Inclusive en el mensaje #67 en el enlace mencionado recomiendan un IC que ya hace lo que deseas. Solo le faltaría agregar el potenciómetro. Claro y las fuentes de alimentación.
En el mensaje #63 hay un circuito desarrollado en LiveWire que podría servirte.
En ese mismo mensaje recomiendo el circuito de capitanp en el mensaje #15 “Convertir valores binarios a BCD se desarrollo con el SoftWare CircuitMaker”.
En fin, visita el enlace y tráete el que se ajuste más a tus requerimientos para seguir desarrollando tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## janamichi64 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey que tal!!

me disculpo por no haberles contestado,  pero he estado ocupando desarrollando mi proyecto (el cual es para mi tesis). Estuve viendo los posts del link que me paso MrCarlos, y despues de varios intentos fallidos y frustrantes, decidi intentar con el 74ls185, el cual afortunadamente encontre aun disponible.

Tuve algunos problemas para que funcionara, pero al fin lo pude hacer jalar, basandome en el diagrama que MrCarlos puso en el tema "problema con el 74ls185" me parece es el post #4, lo conecte tal cual y me fucionó correctamente.

funciona con 6 entradas binarias, y decimal me cuenta del 1 al 63. Aunque en el datasheet ya vi como conectarlo para que cuente hasta mas, solo que aun no lo implemento. Disculpen pero aun no tengo el diagrama, lo hare ya cuando lo tenga completo. Pero pues solo para decir que a mi si me funciono el 74ls185.

Saludosss, espero dentro de poco ya poder subir el diagrama, que esten muy bien!


----------



## DAVID CAMATA (May 26, 2015)

Hola soy nuevo en lo de electronica .pues debo realizar un contador de 0 - 100 con circuito ttl ,vi lals imagenes pero no dan en el proto.alguien me podria ayudar con acer que funcione en el proto y que este conectado aun pulsador o contador de pasos?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

DAVID CAMATA dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en lo de electronica .pues debo realizar un contador de 0 - 100 con circuito ttl ,vi lals imagenes pero no dan en el proto.alguien me podria ayudar con acer que funcione en el proto y que este conectado aun pulsador o contador de pasos?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/


----------



## MrCarlos (May 26, 2015)

Hola DAVID CAMATA

A cuál imagen, en particular, te refieres ??
Porque hay varias imágenes en éste tema.

Dices: *no dan en el proto*
No caben en el ProtoBoard, Utiliza uno más grande.
No funciona en el Protoboard, Qué manifiesta el contador.

Dices: *que este conectado aun pulsador*
Esto es relativamente sencillo; pero requerirás un circuito Anti-Rebote.

Dices: *o contador de pasos?*
Esto no lo entiendo. Qué es un contador de pasos ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

